# cr2025 (or cr2032) in a cr1616 gameboy cart?



## fuctfuct (Aug 21, 2016)

Does it work? And can anyone show me a picture of one installed?

EDIT: By work i meant FIT. I know any 3v battery will work


----------



## link491 (Aug 24, 2016)

In my experience they will fit but it's very tight. When you screw the cart back together it will bulge a bit but it will still fit just fine into your gba. I personally used a cr2032 as a temporary battery inside my copy of Pokemon Ruby while I was waiting for the 1616 that I ordered to come in.

Hope this helped 
~link491


----------



## otenko (Aug 24, 2016)

What kind of Gameboy cart? Classic Gameboy, Gameboy Color or Gameboy Advance? Boktai games natively uses a 2025 battery. I still have some batteries laying around from when I changed mine. I can't say about other games, but I think you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## fuctfuct (Aug 24, 2016)

Gameboy and color.


----------

